# Finally loaded on my Dillon 650



## Steven (Mar 2, 2012)

I've been loading on a Dillon 550 for years. Recently had an accident with a double charge. One in over 200,000 rounds. But it destroyed my gun and scared me!

I bought a 650 because it has the auto indexing feature and should eliminate any chance of a double charge.

Today I went into the garage and loaded 500 rounds at a nice even pace. I know I can go faster but sitting in a wheel chair does not make for the best technique. I ordered a new stool today.

I'm loading Bayou Bullets. 135 grains with VhitaVhouri N320. After testing with my chronograph I came to find 3.2 grains will make minor (out of my gun).

I love the consistency from the press. Powder is withing +- .02 grains and OAL is about the same which translates into very accurate loads.

I wish I would have switched to the 650 years agol


----------

